# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Emra gocash...???

## _JuSt_Me_

Me ndihmoni me disa emra gocash po te jen te bukur ama te rrall  :buzeqeshje: 
respekte...!!!

----------


## bebushja

Alesia
Selena 
Joana
Andmela

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bregdetare

brandy

grace

erdeta

esmeralda

angela

----------


## apollon 23

Mahmude
Xhevrije
Shaniko
Nexhmije
Shazije 

p.s Te vecanta nuk i donit ?!

----------


## DeuS

-  Alexa  -

----------


## ClaY_MorE

Pls, jepni nje liste te shkurter emrash e jo komente. 

Pasi shumellojshmeria e emrave ben qe disa te na duken te bukur e disa te shemtuar. Kjo sjell dhe replika te nje pas njeshme.

Faleminderit per mirekuptimin.

----------


## Gullashi

Arianisa
Arnisa
Arsa
Altina
Amisa
Alketa
Ana
Anda
Anduena
Anila
Adesa

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Gullashi

Benisa
Bersa
Besara
Blenda

Dorina
Doruntina
Driola

Earta
Ejona
Era
Erina

Mira
Mirena

OLSA
ORGETA

RUDINA
RINA
REDONA

TRINGA
TINA

VALA
VESA

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Cobra1

Julianna
Antonia
Elisabeta
Valentina
Atiola
Alketa
Angelina
Katerina
Anastasia
Evangjelia
Stamatulla
Elefteria
Irini
Kostandina
Kleopatra 
Elena
Elisa
Eriona
Florentina
Liri
Viktoria
Anna
Elvira
Emilia
Margarita
Julieta
Lulieta
Kristi
Areti
keta jan emra kristian
Manushaqe
Bukuroshe
Viollca
Trendafile
Arbiola
Hevo
Shkendie
Mequze
Zenepe
Shpetime
Haxhire
Shefiko
Vojsava
Feride
Flutura
Shpresa
Hanife
Behatrice
Hena
Paqe
Ilmo
Izmiha
Mesarete
Makbule
Albana
Qafile
Suzana
Yllka
Fatime
Valbona
Ganimete
Raimonda
Qamile
Drita
Bukurie
Lindita
keta jan emra musliman

----------


## _JuSt_Me_

Ju Faleminderit te gjithve :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Zemrushja

Aleksandra

Antonela

Pamela

Ariana

Brunilda

Esmeralda

Eriona

Engjellushe :P

Artemisa

Brikena

Kimberli

Aleksia

spo me vijen te tjera ne mendje

----------


## no name

Xharije
Nevrije
Sanie
Hajrie
Xhevrije
Shahdie

----------

